# Valentine's Grinch



## goodal (Feb 9, 2015)

My wife absolutely loves Valentines Day. Maybe more so than Christmas. She puts all kinds of effort into making the entire week cool for everybody. She sends me love notes, send our boys special things in their lunch, decorates the house for supper on Vday and goes crazy helping the boys make valentines boxes for school. That is all awesome. The problem is, I hate Valentines Day. She is a Who and I am the grinch of Vday. On top of all the other special days (xmas, bday, moms day, etc) and what I have going on at work, there is yet another day that I have to figure out something special to get/do. Its not that she isn't worth it and, yes, I'm sure its because I'm a guy and just lazy, but I'm suppose to come up with a new, fresh, unique way to show how much I love my wonderfully gifted, cheerful, helpful, loving wife and I come up with something lame every year. I've done flowers a number of times, chocolate strawberries, pajamagram, lingerie, I even wrote a poem one year that I think is still stuck to the side of the fridge. After 15 yrs, I am completely out of ideas for this Saturday.

Without getting too dirty, what are you guys doing and what do you gals like to get?


----------



## ALBin517 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm with you.

My wife's birthday is November and our anniversary is April. So add in Christmas and Valentine's Day; I have to pull four rabbits of my hat in five months.


----------



## P-E (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 9, 2015)

This is what Mrs Dex requested this year:

http://www.berries.com/


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 9, 2015)

Do I have to get flowers for my wife and daughter? Or, can I get away with getting flowers for no one?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 9, 2015)

hallmark holiday. at least we get 3/14 in return (or supposed to)


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 9, 2015)

Isn't 3/14 national "I have a headache day?"


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 9, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Isn't 3/14 national "I have a headache day?"


that's why I threw in the "supposed to"


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 9, 2015)

I told my husband to get me the same thing he did last year... it's been amusing watching him try to figure out what he got me.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 9, 2015)

we don't participate in this holiday. one of the few times I am glad my wife doesn't expect something on this BS holiday. Per our wedding vows she has to submit to my wishes anyways so no chocolate or flowers is necessary..


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 9, 2015)

/\

my hero


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 9, 2015)

We don't make a big deal out of this holiday either. No advice to give. But I love getting spa gift certificates. Maybe get a certificate for a couples massage.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 9, 2015)

I haven't yet convinced my girlfriend that 3/14 is real, so this year I plan on cooking us steak for V-day and see what happens afterwards...


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 9, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> I haven't yet convinced my girlfriend that 3/14 is real, so this year I plan on cooking us steak for V-day and see what happens afterwards...




ummm, have you talked to her about that? I don't think she know's your having steak considering she's currently brainstorming and asking for opinions on what to cook...lol


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 9, 2015)

When we were dating my wife and I had the agreement that we would not participate in this hallmark holiday. After being married a few years she's slowly transitioned into the, "Well it would be nice for you to get me..." camp. The holiday period goes something like this in my family: Christmas --&gt; Wife's Birthday (Jan) --&gt; Valentine's day --&gt; Anniversary (less than 2 weeks after Valentine's) so I would take the five months in a heart beat.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 9, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> We don't make a big deal out of this holiday either. No advice to give. But I love getting spa gift certificates. Maybe get a certificate for a couples massage.


Read the fine print for *Happy Ending* deals.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 9, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't yet convinced my girlfriend that 3/14 is real, so this year I plan on cooking us steak for V-day and see what happens afterwards...
> ...




No, she doesn't know this yet, it's a surprise. Unless she comes up with a better idea in the interim.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 9, 2015)

Ladies tend to not like surprises, especially in the bedroom...


----------



## Supe (Feb 9, 2015)

I just bought $3k worth of living room furniture yesterday. If she thinks she's getting anything else but a bouqet of grocery store flowers, she's out of her f*cking mind.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 9, 2015)

Supe said:


> grocery store flowers


FTMFW


----------



## Supe (Feb 9, 2015)

I keep it real, complete with plant food baggy.


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 9, 2015)

Find a water tower or highway overpass with some graffitti on it and find a way to construe the words as a love message for your significant other. 

Drive her to said location and take all the credit.

_(...and now I'm not married anymore.)_


----------



## Supe (Feb 9, 2015)

Wolverine said:


> Find a water tower or highway overpass with some graffitti on it and find a way to construe the words as a love message for your significant other.
> 
> Drive her to said location and take all the credit.
> 
> _(...and now I'm not married anymore.)_




I suspect she'll realize something's amiss when the initials on said water tower have no significance to either of us...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 9, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> This is what Mrs Dex requested this year:
> 
> http://www.berries.com/


Went through the order process to get this setup, $45 for a dozen strawberries. F-that.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 9, 2015)

http://youtu.be/FLAT9x0pjUc


----------



## P-E (Feb 9, 2015)

We're going to western mass to watch ski jumping with some friends. Dinner afterwards should do it.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 9, 2015)

If anyone would give me a Valentine's gift, all I would want is a sitter. To be able to do anything, even sitting at a fast food restaurant, without kids would be amazing. No friends or relatives nearby makes life hard sometimes.


----------



## Supe (Feb 10, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> If anyone would give me a Valentine's gift, all I would want is a sitter. To be able to do anything, even sitting at a fast food restaurant, without kids would be amazing. No friends or relatives nearby makes life hard sometimes.




Aside from one weekend last fall, I can count on one hand the amount of times the GF and I have gone out on a childless "date", and that is over a span of 5 years. We too are plagued by the no friends/relatives issue.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 10, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > This is what Mrs Dex requested this year:
> ...




maybe make her your own?


----------



## csb (Feb 10, 2015)

Our anniversary is January 22. We typically skip Valentine's Day. I bought a card this year for the first time in forever.


----------



## goodal (Feb 10, 2015)

We decided to go out for sushi (her favorite) friday night, but that doesn't really get me off the hook.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 10, 2015)

my husband is still trying to figure out what he got me last year. I feel sort of bad because last night I was all like "I can't believe you don't remember last year, I made you the bacon roses" (which he doesn't remember either).


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 10, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE PMP said:
> ...


this. magic shell works


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 10, 2015)

Supe said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone would give me a Valentine's gift, all I would want is a sitter. To be able to do anything, even sitting at a fast food restaurant, without kids would be amazing. No friends or relatives nearby makes life hard sometimes.
> ...


Doesn't have to even be on Valentine's day....any day would be great!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 10, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE PMP said:
> ...


Easy to make your own, I did that once...for a party I think. Maybe it was a shower.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 10, 2015)

^ wait. Was it strawberries or Jell-O shots?


----------



## Supe (Feb 10, 2015)

How about a tray of those vodka-soaked gummy bears?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 10, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ wait. Was it strawberries or Jell-O shots?


Both...different parties.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 10, 2015)

i always tell mr snick he better not buy flowers on valentines day since they are $9.99 the day before, and $40 the day of. we aren't huge celebrators of hallmark holidays


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 10, 2015)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/jim-gaffigan-can-we-get-rid-of-valentines-day/


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 10, 2015)

Dex coupon code "soccer" is supposed to get you 2 dozen for $30 plus s&amp;h


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 10, 2015)

^^^ S&amp;H starts at $15.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 10, 2015)

Okay this year I'm giving in and ordering this for Valentine's Day:

http://youtu.be/JDfGH8Jwq6c


----------



## P-E (Feb 10, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> ^^^ S&amp;H starts at $15.


S&amp;M starts at $115


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 11, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Okay this year I'm giving in and ordering this for Valentine's Day:
> 
> http://youtu.be/JDfGH8Jwq6c


Fun right there!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 11, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> i always tell mr snick he better not buy flowers on valentines day since they are $9.99 the day before, and $40 the day of. we aren't huge celebrators of hallmark holidays


Yep, I buy fresh flowers weekly. This is true!


----------



## csb (Feb 11, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Okay this year I'm giving in and ordering this for Valentine's Day:
> 
> http://youtu.be/JDfGH8Jwq6c


Finally found the Mexican mixing bowl for your wife?


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 11, 2015)

NSFW???

http://elitedaily.com/news/world/edible-anus-chocolate-butthole-mold/932939/


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 11, 2015)

Don't click on that!


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 11, 2015)

Well, that was interesting.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 11, 2015)

Finally found the Mexican mixing bowl for your wife?

Ha. Laughed so hard my wine went up my nose.

But, anyway. Mr. Tex proposed to me on VD. We consider it amateur night for going out, and always stay home...


----------



## Supe (Feb 12, 2015)

The GF has asked that we cook dinner at home and just hang out and watch Netflix. I'm sold.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 12, 2015)

I like to watch live theater.

I'm a ninja.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3Nyr1Ao7iZA

Heh. Heh.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 12, 2015)

I was asked to get a heart shaped pizza


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 12, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> I was asked to get a heart shaped pizza


Ha, we saw something similar. With like heart-shaped pepperoni. I might actually do this considering LadyFox was really looking like she wanted one.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 12, 2015)

Got a babysitter and will be going out to dinner. I don't remember where because Mrs Dex did all the work.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm taking my wife to dinner and maybe a movie, since we hardly every get a night out together, Valentines Day or otherwise.

Of course, I am taking her the night before VD, because my jungle running club (hash house harriers) has its annual lingerie run on Valentines, which because it falls on Saturday this year, means I'll be running around in ladies' lingerie that night. My wife's invited to that, too, of course!


----------



## P-E (Feb 12, 2015)

We're getting 12" for valentine's day.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 12, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> We're getting 12" for valentine's day.


Woohoo!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 12, 2015)

Waiting for CSB to comment on that one...


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 12, 2015)

Damn size queen


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 13, 2015)

Supe said:


> The GF has asked that we cook dinner at home and just hang out and watch Netflix. I'm sold.


She sounds like a keeper.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 13, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> We're getting 12" for valentine's day.


So much for size doesn't matter.


----------



## csb (Feb 13, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> We're getting 12" for valentine's day.





SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > We're getting 12" for valentine's day.
> ...


We're only getting maybe 6" the Monday after.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 13, 2015)

csb said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > We're getting 12" for valentine's day.
> ...


But which will be more enjoyable? You know, hypothetically speaking.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 13, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > power-engineer said:
> ...


----------



## P-E (Feb 13, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > We're getting 12" for valentine's day.
> ...


Not sure where I'm going to put it all.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2015)

bend over, I'll show you!


----------



## P-E (Feb 13, 2015)

Sounds like you've had to spend too many nights on the couch.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2015)

I wasn't talking to you...


----------



## P-E (Feb 13, 2015)

Did I miss something?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## P-E (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes they doo


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 14, 2015)

View attachment 7159


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 14, 2015)

^ if you charge $5 for that footlong, does that make you a prostitute?


----------



## P-E (Feb 14, 2015)

Hold the pickles


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 14, 2015)

matt267 said:


> ^ if you charge $5 for that footlong, does that make you a prostitute?


Are you charging taxes on the purchase?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 14, 2015)

So, all this talk of Valentine's day here, at work, and everywhere else it got me thinking. Why not surprise my spouse with red roses. Not something I've done before. I scored these, arranged and in the vase, for $24.99. I just hope I'm not setting up expectations for years to come.View attachment 7160


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 16, 2015)

They look very nice!

So we had an interesting Valentine's Day.

A woman my wife worked with while she was going to college was in town with her boyfriend so we met up with them Friday night. For an unscheduled night on the town.

Went to a little dive jazz bar, it was actually a lot of fun.

They had to get up early Saturday so they turned it around 10, so the wife and I went to one of those thumping nightclubs in downtown Denver with all the millennial's.

Got back to the car at about 1 AM and we realized we had parked next to a "gentleman's club "

I had sobered up but the wife still had a good buzz and wanted to go see what all the fuss was about.

Surprisingly there were lots of other female customers in the "gentleman's club"

We mainly sat in a corner and observed from a distance.

My wife went to the bathroom and came back with about six female dancers.

Then we spent about 30 minutes shooting the shit with them.

I should have work that into a "date night "years ago because all of the ladies basically said this is the safest place your husband could be in terms of not getting laid while I out for a guys night out.

I had not been to one of those myself in over a decade, it did remind me what a waste of time those things are. But all in all it was a pretty fun night.


----------



## Supe (Feb 16, 2015)

Sounds way better than ours. We got into a pissing match at Ikea and didn't speak for the rest of the day. Romance is in the air!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 16, 2015)

Sounds like you had a great day/night, RG!

Sorry Supe.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 17, 2015)

Went out to dinner at a local place. Good food, but overpriced. Had a couple hours left with the babysitter so Mrs Dex and I went to the mall to wander around a little.


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2015)

Kid was out of the house twice, so I suppose I got a cumulative 12 inches.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 17, 2015)

3 times? Impressive.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 17, 2015)

We haven't had any snow at all here, although has been pretty cold. It was 69 last night.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 17, 2015)




----------

